# Microsoft MonthView control 6.0



## Mattlake (Dec 23, 2022)

has anybody used this for selecting dates on a userform?

if so how do you programme it?

I have tried serveral different ways to input a date but when it is text if fails when entering for October


----------



## Dan_W (Jan 3, 2023)

Hi! Sorry, I do remember seeing your query over the weekend, but it slipped my mind. Are you still looking for help with this?


----------



## Mattlake (Jan 4, 2023)

hi 

thank you, i have found a cheat way. 

I used 3 drop downs day(number) month(text) year(number) that put into 3 columns (hidden)

then in the next column used Concatenate to merge the three into one.


----------

